# Do not drive heathens from the city of God (David Dickson)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 17, 2021)

_Vers. 5._ Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time.

The _second_ general Exhortation, that they wisely order their life according to the will of God, diligently taking heed that their evil or imprudent conversation offend not those that are without (_i. e._ The Heathens not converted) and drive them from the City of God: And lest they be corrupted with the corrupt speeches or manners of unbelievers, and also, for this end, that with the loss of things less precious, they redeem the opportunity of well-doing, and shunning evil, and especially of winning those that are without.

David Dickson, _An exposition of all St. Paul’s epistles together with an explanation of those other epistles of the apostles St. James, Peter, John & Jude: wherein the sense of every chapter and verse is analytically unfolded and the text enlightened_ (London: Francis Eglesfield, 1659), p. 144.


----------

